# Stud yellowfin



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Any news on the big yellowfin caught recently? My buddy said a 251lb one was caught out of Grand Isle not to long ago. Just seeing if anyone had a picture or heard about it.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

There's a picture of it on the outdoor section of the Tigerdroppings.com forums. Pending Louisiana state record.


----------

